# What species is this?



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Im rather new to species of Piranha, I once saw an all black piranha, which looked like a large black pacu, it had many scales on its side which wer a silver color, spread in random over its size, does anyone know which piranha this is?


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

not sure, a picture would really help.

possibly a black rhom?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

probually s. rhombeus from peru, they get pretty dark...


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Most likely a rhom.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, sorry for posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

not a problem. like the others mentioned it is nearly impossible to say what it is, but most likely it's a rhom. you need a picture to even try and ID. a caribe or red in breeding colors can be all black with silers scales, ya know? it's just hard without a visual.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

AquaScape says its a black piranha (I saw a pic, which was exact to what I have seen).


----------

